# My 120G severum tank



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to Ninez !!!!
There are 10 sevs in there. 4 red spotted + 6 red shoulder/Rotkeil, all growing & coloring up nicely.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful, if one day I ever had a large enough tank, Severums are one of my favorite fish...very beautiful....


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishkeeper said:


> Beautiful, if one day I ever had a large enough tank, Severums are one of my favorite fish...very beautiful....


Thanks !!!!

For sure they are not boring fish. They are very active and fight a lot but that is their culture. The Rotkeils will have amazing colors as they get a little bigger.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank and fish Peter!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought rotkiels are super teritorial, Are you planning to keep this many in this tank ?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice, peter!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Super looking tank & fish, Peter - superb !!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> I thought rotkiels are super teritorial, Are you planning to keep this many in this tank ?


All severums are about the same. Rotkeils no more than any other. THey arnt very territorial compaired to other cichlids, ie jack demspey, green terror.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Many thanks!!!! Kim, Joseph & Emile

The Rotkeils were juvies bought from April, and they are starting to color up with hugh potentials. Thanks to Zenin for growing them. I might need to thin out the stocks once they grow another inch.


----------

